

Startup is startup’s wolf - diminish
https://medium.com/on-startups/dc2c3ca2fcc3

======
ilhackernews
I think its the natural process of evolution. only the strongest/fittest
survive and that's exactly how it should be. the only problem is that the
early stage investement flood created this problem and until that will settle
down, we will keep suffering from the same symptoms without being able to
actually address the problem.

